# Why choose Systema?



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2003)

If someone was martial arts shopping, why should they choose Systema over another art?


----------



## RobP (Sep 21, 2003)

For me it was several reasons:
 - the chance to break free from the limitations of what I had been learning
- the fact that Systema deals with all types of situation and isn't limited to just one method
 - the fact that the teachers are all highly experienced professionals and the art has been used and thoroughly tested
 - the fact that it has cultural roots similar to my own and encompasses more than "combat techniques"
 - having trained with a lot of good teachers in my time, I've never met anyone as capable as Vladimir and Mikhail, more than that they are both gentlemen
 - no grades, no bull, no masters, no false promises.

As to why anyone else should choose Systema, it depends on what they want, where they are in their training / life and a bunch of other reasons.  At the very least I recommend any serious MAist to at least train once with Vladimir or Mikhail.

cheers

Rob


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

> more than "combat techniques"



Are you referring to the health principles like dousing, or something else?


----------



## RobP (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes, things like the dousing, as well as the various types of massage and manipulation, the breathing and posture exercises and so on. On another level there is a stong connection to the Russian church with the leading teachers too.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2003)

I didn't know about the church connection, or  the massage. Do Systema practitioners learn special massage techniques then? Are they self-massage like Dr. Gyi teaches in Bando or regular massage?

I dated a girl who was Russian Orthodox while I was in college. Her parents had moved here from the USSR. I learned that Russian Orthodox holidays are different from ours--they fell whenever she had a midterm exam.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I didn't know about the church connection, or  the massage. Do Systema practitioners learn special massage techniques then? Are they self-massage like Dr. Gyi teaches in Bando or regular massage?
> 
> I dated a girl who was Russian Orthodox while I was in college. Her parents had moved here from the USSR. I learned that Russian Orthodox holidays are different from ours--they fell whenever she had a midterm exam. *




So...did she give you a Russian Massage technique, or did she leave you to a "self-massage." 
:boing2:


----------



## TheLady (Sep 22, 2003)

> Do Systema practitioners learn special massage techniques then?



Yes. We punch you. 


I started Systema because it looked like something I could do and it was effective. I haven't studied any other art so I can't make comparisons.

Janice


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 22, 2003)

> Yes. We punch you.



hehehe, yup healing punches :rofl:


----------

